# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codici interessi

## swami

... finalmente entratel non scarta più gli F24 contenenti i nuovi codici per interesse da ravvedimento ... solo una domanda: se ravvedo una ritenutA d'acconto versata in ritardo cosa faccio? ritenuta e interesse con codice 1040 o per gli interessi uso il codice per interessi su ravvedimento IRPEF???  :Cool:   :EEK!:

----------


## marco.M

> ... finalmente entratel non scarta più gli F24 contenenti i nuovi codici per interesse da ravvedimento ... solo una domanda: se ravvedo una ritenutA d'acconto versata in ritardo cosa faccio? ritenuta e interesse con codice 1040 o per gli interessi uso il codice per interessi su ravvedimento IRPEF???

  Per i sostituti d'imposta non c'è un codice per interessi; quindi 1040 comprensivo di tributo ed interessi. Così ho fatto io per un ravvedimento di qualche giorno fa.
Un saluto

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> ... finalmente entratel non scarta più gli F24 contenenti i nuovi codici per interesse da ravvedimento ... solo una domanda: se ravvedo una ritenutA d'acconto versata in ritardo cosa faccio? ritenuta e interesse con codice 1040 o per gli interessi uso il codice per interessi su ravvedimento IRPEF???

  Ciao, confermo la risposta di Marco.M.
Questo è stato precisato anche dall'AE con RM 109/E/2007.

----------


## swami

perfetto, grazie  :Wink:

----------

